# WTB- Western Ultramount 67981-2



## sdnomad (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking for a 67981-2 western mount for a 2008 Chevy 2500HD. Send me a PM with a price. Thanks


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

sdnomad;1653058 said:


> Looking for a 67981-2 western mount for a 2008 Chevy 2500HD. Send me a PM with a price. Thanks


I have one for sale 280.00 plus shipping.


----------



## Dhassett (Mar 11, 2019)

Western1 said:


> I have one for sale 280.00 plus shipping.


Do u still have this mount


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

#optimism


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha
I do have one I would sell for 340.00


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Plus shipping


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

#inflation


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Next... kids have to eat ? lol


----------



## Surfbinder (Nov 18, 2019)

Looking for this mount, 
*67981-2 is this for sale?*


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

OP posted this in 2013 and hasn't been back since so I'm closing this out


----------

